# Do you trust your Doctor? When comes to giving out drugs.



## Robert59 (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't trust them and always look on the internet for information before taking them. My girlfriend family doctor gave her a medicine for her Diabetes but on the box it says don't take it if you have bad kidney damage which will make much worse. Her kidney doctor told her not to take it and her family doctor got mad and told her to take anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2020)

If her family doctor got "mad" he is not very professional, is he?  If she has a serious condition requiring a specialist, then she should listen to her nephrologist which I'm assuming is her kidney doctor.  She can ask that the doctors consult with each other.


----------



## charry (Feb 18, 2020)

nope....they give any drugs to the patients.....not knowing how one will react to them ...


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 18, 2020)

This is my doctor.  I'm not kidding.  Trust her?  I surrender completely.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2020)

@Nautilus 
She has a competent and intelligent appearance.  Being your doctor, she also is probably patient with a good sense of humor.  I'd trust her.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

It is sometimes very helpful , to consult with the Pharmacist or Chemist, who dispenses the prescription, before you get it, asking them if it conflicts with your other meds or with your illness.

They are often very educated, in this particular area of expertise, and can guide you, whether or not to ask more info from doctors, regarding prescriptions.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2020)

My previous doctor ?
No ! He was too Tick-a-dee-boo to fill out a prescription for anything. Ching Ching 

My current medical doctor and staff are amazing. They integrate holistic care with conventional care which is perfect for me. I really like my doctor. He’s an older guy who always takes his time with me. He’s so thorough and acts like he’s got all day. I’ve never felt rushed there plus he gave me a cannabis prescription so he’s the coolest ever.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 18, 2020)

No way, no how! He has, twice, prescribed drugs that were loaded with contraindications, one I was allergic to, and it was on my allergy list! I had to do the research to discover it was the same drug, different name. Pharmacist missed it, too! Glad I never took it!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 18, 2020)

*My current doctor is the first I have trusted in a LONG time.  She recently took me OFF a med she felt I no longer needed.  So, for once I am pleased.*


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 18, 2020)

This girlfriend of mine has stage three kidney damage and she was given this drug named Glyxambi.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

*Years ago when I was waiting at the desk to get the date of my next visit, I overheard the Doctor tell the receptionist to send another patient for tests. She asked him what Doctor and he said send him to Dr. B......because he had already given Dr. S... . enough business that day already. Needless to say I never made another appointment with him and switched Doctors. *


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2020)

I trust our doctors. They keep each other informed about the drugs we take and any other concerns.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 18, 2020)

I get horribly sick on any pain pills so after surgery my doctors just prescribe Tylenol n I do just fine.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Sorry to say so, but no. The drug companies make a lot of money out of doctors prescribing their products, and I'm sure they all have shares. I always check on the internet before taking anything new. It's useful to know what side-effects to expect, as well as what it is actually prescribed for. There are times when a complaint can be cured in a natural way, without the use of drugs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2020)

I trust my PCP but I also read up on any new prescriptions that he adds to the list or any vaccines, supplements, OTC meds that I add to the list.  I also review the various test results and compare them to previous tests to assure myself that things are staying the same or are headed in the right direction.

It just makes sense to me that I have more to lose than he does so I trust but verify.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 18, 2020)

I trust my doctor, I have been his patient for over 20 years, so he know what meds.  to give me.
Right now I am on painkillers that are quite strong and he has called twice to see how I am doing.
I also trust my pharmacist who called and explained the painkillers and that they would not
cause problems with the meds. that I take daily.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 18, 2020)

The web site "Propublica" has been tracking the Billions of dollars flowing from the drug companies to the doctors, for years.  

https://projects.propublica.org/docdollars/

Before getting "hooked" on any prescription drugs, it would be wise to check out this data...AND do some research on the various side effects and interactions between multiple prescriptions....via sites like WebMD, MayoClinic, Drugs.com, etc.  

There are any number of reasons why 7 of the top 10 best paying careers are in the Medical Professions.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 18, 2020)

I got rid of my last doctor because he was a pill-pusher.  I don't take any drugs at all, maybe a couple of Advils a year.  If it had been up to him, I would be taking 3 or more drugs a day.


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> If her family doctor got "mad" he is not very professional, is he?  If she has a serious condition requiring a specialist, then she should listen to her nephrologist which I'm assuming is her kidney doctor.  She can ask that the doctors consult with each other.


Many doctors get mad when you challenge or disagree with them - many have a God complex.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, I trust my Internist.  He knows my conditions and always takes them into consideration when he prescribes for me.  He is very knowledgeable about the medicines a person with my conditions should not take or only take for a short period of time so they don't do any damage.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2020)

*Do you trust your Doctor? When comes to giving out drugs*

Uh, no
My doctor recommended something to control my cholesterol 
Even though my cholesterol is good, exceptionally good
I asked why
She said due to my age
Asked her if she heard what she just said

I do believe they emerge from seminars, and go for it
Not on my watch


----------



## terry123 (Feb 18, 2020)

I trust my doctor and we always discuss any new meds.  My daughter is a pharmacist and she keeps track of my meds..  I research my meds online too.


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Do you trust your Doctor? When comes to giving out drugs*
> 
> Uh, no
> My doctor recommended something to control my cholesterol
> ...


Yup.  "This drug will protect you."  I'm amazed at how many fall for it & robotically obey.   Advertising works.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

I chose my primary care doctor because he saw my mother to give clearance as a favor to her foot doctor, who he shared an office with. The doctor forgot to get clearance from her doctor. He was so kind and thorough that we changed to him.  That was at least 20 years or more ago. I mostly trust him. From dealing with doctors as part of my work, I came to realize they don't know everything. If I want to know about medications and their interactions, not only do I check online, I'll double check with my pharmacist even though my doctor has explained possible risks and side effects.  My PCP spends a lot of time with me and if he doesn't know the answer, he'll consult appropriate literature while I'm there. I can discuss any concerns with him. Sometimes we have to compromise on proposed treatment plans. He's a bit younger than me so I hope he can remain my doctor until I leave here.


----------



## Lee (Feb 19, 2020)

A week after New Years my doc did blood work and told me my blood pressure was slightly high, very slight and gave a script. What did she expect, the time of year when you drink more, eat more junk.....of course it was slightly high. Told her I would go back to eating proper, she shrugged, we have that kind of doctor/patient relationship.

Did not fill the script, she runs another batch of blood work next month, then I will tell her what I did with her script


----------



## rgp (Feb 19, 2020)

I sometimes wonder if they are invested in the drug companies.......? Think about it, if they prescribe drug "A" to enough patients , and all of them do it at the first sign of this or that condition........That adds up quickly! If a doc is invested in that drug company ? Sales go up. stock goes up, etc & so-on.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 19, 2020)

I basically trust my doctor, although he is not holistic and tends to regard me as my symptoms rather than as a complete person.  I think that many doctors also tend to be a bit test-happy; I was nagged into an excruciating prostate biopsy which revealed I don't have cancer, but at least it shut him up.  At my age I don't expect to be pain-free, but only to know the source of the pain, and whether it's something I can live with...


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 19, 2020)

rgp said:


> I sometimes wonder if they are invested in the drug companies.......? Think about it, if they prescribe drug "A" to enough patients , and all of them do it at the first sign of this or that condition........That adds up quickly! If a doc is invested in that drug company ? Sales go up. stock goes up, etc & so-on.


Or get some type of kick back. I've seen drug reps come into the doctors offices several times, without so much as, "Have a seat the doctor will be right with you." the drug reps are given immediate access to the doctor.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a new Dr. Young just out of school. I told him I was using CBD oil and why , I also included the cod liver oil I take daily. He immediately wanted me off them and would give me a script for pain killers etc. I refused telling him I wanted him to know what I was doing and why. The more he knows the better to keep me going, however I have the last say in this. Not him. We went past the normal timings for a visit and I noticed he was really working hard talking to me and reading my file.
    In the end he respected my decision, seems like a smart young man. I good shape and is pushing to get people out and doing instead of the TV and computers.
     Do I trust him, not yet. But there is hope, I will do my best to train him up.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2020)

Doctors are people who prescribe drugs about which they know very little to patients about whom they know even less.


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2020)

https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/generic-drugmakers-sold-opioids-overdose-crisis-69216599


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 26, 2020)

This is my review of an ENT practice in Austin, TX. It's long, I know,  but it really helps to show what is going on with Pharma reps and doctors:

OK, what follows is absolutely true.  I have embellished nothing.  I went to this place because I had a cricopharyngeal spasm. It made me feel like a piece of popcorn was stuck in my throat.  Since I have suffered from this malady, in the past, I knew exactly what was wrong with me, but I wanted an MD to scope me to confirm the same. 

I wrote up a detailed history for the doc.  When I arrived for my appointment, I had a seat in the waiting room.  In a few minutes this ultra-hot looking detail gal came out of the back office.  She was a Nexium rep, and had her bag and samples with her.  She was dressed in a super short, super tight, dark mini dress, heels and a lighter colored top.  She had jewelry to the nines, with perfect nails, perfect hair, etc. 

I was called in as she was leaving.  I had previously handed my detailed patient history to the receptionist to give to the doc.  I was seen by a doc who will remain nameless. He was the youngest guy with the practice, at the time.  He came into the examination room, took one look at me and said, "You have acid reflux.  I'll just write you up a prescription for Nexium."  "WHAT!????" I yelled.  "Have you even taken a look at the history I wrote up? I have no symptoms  that are consistent with acid reflux symptomology.  ZERO!"  He gave the history a glance and then read it.  "OK, I'll get the scope and take a look."  He scoped me, confirmed my own diagnosis and sent me on my way.  

Now, just what do you think Ms. Nexium Hottie promised this idiot if he wrote a Nexium script in the next ten minutes?  He was so anxious to get the Nexium into me, one can only imagine.  Would you trust this guy?  I NEVER will, again!  

Another note:  For scoping me for three minutes, total, I got a bill for "Surgical Procedure," to the tune of $450!  When I called to protest, as a self-insured patient, my bill miraculously came down to $150.  Stay away from this place!


----------



## bingo (Feb 26, 2020)

we don't  have a dr...its a choice either die from what you got ...or
die from side effects of the pill they'll 
give you


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 26, 2020)

Trust, but verify. I trust her medical degree more than, say, an internet search. BUT. I also trust myself to know what's happening. For instance. I had to switch doctors and couple years ago (my old one moved) so new doc checks out my meds and says one is "old fashioned." Okay, so she switches it. A few days later I have a case of heartburn. I think, "Well, it's Christmas time, I'm eating rich food and imbibing more alcohol" so I take some tums and move on. But it keeps happening. Eventually it clicks. It's the new meds. I quit taking the meds, and heartburn goes away. I tell the doc. She says, "Heartburn isn't one of the listed side effects," as though that should make a difference. "Nope," I tell her, "Put me back on the old fashioned stuff. I'm an old fashioned kinda gal." So I think the key is to be aware and discuss things with your doctor, and put your foot down if necessary.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2020)

I do plenty of my own research.  Sorta trust, definitely verify.  I have no problem questioning diagnoses, tests, prescriptions or advice.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> I sometimes wonder if they are invested in the drug companies.......? Think about it, if they prescribe drug "A" to enough patients , and all of them do it at the first sign of this or that condition........That adds up quickly! If a doc is invested in that drug company ? Sales go up. stock goes up, etc & so-on.


Of course they are. They get major kick backs for supporting the big pharma world and their jobs depend on it . It’s ‘big money,’ and creates a deceptive front that works since most people trust their doctors explicitly.


----------



## rgp (Feb 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Of course they are. They get major kick backs for supporting the big pharma world and their jobs depend on it . It’s ‘big money,’ and creates a deceptive front that works since most people trust their doctors explicitly.




  And here I thought I was the only cynic......


----------



## Keesha (Feb 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> And here I thought I was the only cynic......


No way. Generally speaking I usually go the holistic route but I have a ENT specialist who cleans my ears every 4 to 6 months. He’s a great doctor and I like him but I’ve got a grafted ear drum which was causing bad sinus infections.

This doctor prescribed a fluticasone furoate nasal spray which is a corticosteroid nasal spray. It has steroids in it which I was concerned with.

When I filled out the prescription I asked for a consultation with the pharmacist who told me that it will lower my immunity and can cause thrush which is a yeast infection of the mouth.

Lowering the immunity and causing yeast infections is just one of the side effects.

Here is the extended list of side effects;

headache
Back pain
Sore throat
Sneezing
Cough
Nausea
Vomiting
Menstral problems
Thrush
Sinus Pain
Pressure in the eyes
Nose bleeding
Skin rashes
Itching
Facial swelling
Nose bleeding
Fever
Chills
Body aches
Anaphylaxis
Tightness in chest
Difficulty breathing
Lowered immunity
Headache
Tiredness
Weakness
Dizziness
***************
Agitation
Anxiety
Panic Attacks 

The contraindications list is even longer
Using this drug with other medications and things taken, which MAY cause an increase risk of certain side effects.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/drugs-supplements/fluticasone-nasal-route/side-effects/drg-20070965?p=1

********************
Luckily I noticed the last three side effects and just recently took myself off this dangerous drug since I don’t need any more help with those.
Scary stuff. I trusted this doctor.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Years ago when I was waiting at the desk to get the date of my next visit, I overheard the Doctor tell the receptionist to send another patient for tests. She asked him what Doctor and he said send him to Dr. B......because he had already given Dr. S... . enough business that day already. Needless to say I never made another appointment with him and switched Doctors. *


They have a great union and they help each other out.

My friend is a victim and he doesn't realize it.

He has appointments every week but nothing really is being done to help him.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> And here I thought I was the only cynic......


Have you ever gone through life suspecting something and then finding out you have been right all along?


----------



## Judycat (Feb 26, 2020)

My doc gets a kickback from pharma companies. Not much, but with so many patients on Medicaid and Medicare, I guess every little bit helps. I decide what pills I take.


----------



## David Gamble (Mar 9, 2020)

This world is full of both, bad and good people ultimately what you believe will lead to that way. Though we have many examples of such wise people, at the same time we shouldn't forget the other side as well. I would like to put a famous quote here " One bad fish can spoil the whole pond'. So think positive.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes. 
She has a degree and experience; I don't.


----------



## win231 (Mar 9, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I don't trust them and always look on the internet for information before taking them. My girlfriend family doctor gave her a medicine for her Diabetes but on the box it says don't take it if you have bad kidney damage which will make much worse. Her kidney doctor told her not to take it and her family doctor got mad and told her to take anyway.


Yeah, I always chuckle at the way most doctors bristle & get really angry when they're challenged or sometimes they'll get angry if you ask a question they don't like.
It's like, "I'm God, so you can never disagree with me or ask any questions that hint that you have concerns with my advice."


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 9, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Have you ever gone through life suspecting something and then finding out you have been right all along?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yeah, I always chuckle at the way most doctors bristle & get really angry when they're challenged or sometimes they'll get angry if you ask a question they don't like.
> It's like, "I'm God, so you can never disagree with me or ask any questions that hint that you have concerns with my advice."


I find that to be far less true now than it was 20 years ago. 

Most doctors have not only been knocked off their pedestals, they're often placed on the defensive by the all-knowing Internet.

Google, WebMd and other sites have created savvy patients who are disinclined to accept a doctor's word at face value.

Gone are the days when a doctor would dismiss my inquiries about my BP readings or blood test results with a patronizing, "Your numbers are fine. How about if you let me take care of that, ok? You just concentrate on finding yourself a nice fella, settling down and starting a family."

Ugh...


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No way. Generally speaking I usually go the holistic route but I have a ENT specialist who cleans my ears every 4 to 6 months. He’s a great doctor and I like him but I’ve got a grafted ear drum which was causing bad sinus infections.
> 
> This doctor prescribed a fluticasone furoate nasal spray which is a corticosteroid nasal spray. It has steroids in it which I was concerned with.
> 
> ...


One other side effect of lowering immunity that should be added to such drugs:  _Increased susceptibility to Coronavirus and increased chance of it being fatal._
A similar warning should accompany vaccines:  _"Vaccines work by introducing a virus into your system to cause your body to create antibodies. This form of tampering with your immune system can cause it to function less effectively, & make you more susceptible to illness."_


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Think I'd be looking for a different doc Robert.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

Beware 'Big Pharma' just Google it


----------

